

Ask YC: Multiple business cards - a good idea? - aupajo

I'm involved with three different businesses at the moment, and I'm trying to decide what to do about business cards.<p>If I get multiple business cards, I have the advantage of being able to direct people to different email addresses. On the other hand, having to sort through 3 different business cards is a real hassle, and you have to discretely make sure you're giving out the right one.<p>One business card removes that problem, but if three companies are listed on one card it might make people question your commitment to the business they're after.<p>Thoughts?
======
tjr
I use a business card for me personally. I am involved in two small companies,
one for software development and the other for music production. My business
card lists neither business name, but rather lists my name, what I do, and how
to contact me. The card remains true and valid regardless of what companies I
am involved with.

Works in my situation anyway. :-)

------
yan
I feel three different cards will be a much better choice. Better impression
and doesn't undersell the efforts you're involved with that aren't relevant to
the receiver's interests. I'm also sure that after a short while, handling
three sets of cards and giving out the right one will become second nature and
be hassle-free.

------
Hates_
For the reason you pointed out, I would say multiple cards are best. It's a
hassle, but gives a better impression IMHO.

------
brk
Depends on your involvement and how far along the companies are. From your
description, my guess is that all the companies are at an early/fragile stage.

I would just have one universal "Hacker at Large" sort of card for now. That
option will ALWAYS come in handy.

------
noodle
either do three cards, or create one business card and gateway/portfolio
webpage for all of your projects so a visitor can filter themselves.

